# OPV Mod - Wow!



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

I did the OPV Mod on my Gaggia Classic this morning, setting it to 10bar as described here by @AndyL

I can't believe how much of a difference it has made! I'm struggling to find the right vocabulary - flavours have changed significantly. My first shot was more mellow and balanced. It's like there is now 'space' for the different flavour notes to sit together in. Very happy with the result 

To anybody that has been thinking about this mod - go do it! It takes 10mins, is really easy, and delivers a huge difference.

Next, to PID or not to PID?


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Did you make up your own gauge or borrow one?

Thanks


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

There is no question....you PID


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

@brokentechie I borrowed a gauge from Gaggia-owning friend (not sure where he got it from, possibly eBay, he said it was reasonably cheap). It screws into the bottom of a standard portafilter after removing the spout.

@mcrmfc I feel it's a 'when' rather than 'if' - perhaps next month ;-)


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the correct term for the space between 'Hot Space'. Rember it's not the notes you play that count but the notes you don't.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

and to answer your question PID it will be a quantum leap.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

maths15 said:


> I think the correct term for the space between 'Hot Space'. Rember it's not the notes you play that count but the notes you don't.


Yes. Exactly. My other description would greater 'dynamic range'.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

installing a PID will be an even better change than reducing the OPV. Best mod I made to my classic.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

This



mcrmfc said:


> There is no question....you PID


this



maths15 said:


> and to answer your question PID it will be a quantum leap.


and this



GCGlasgow said:


> installing a PID will be an even better change than reducing the OPV. Best mod I made to my classic.


 IMHO


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

There's a theme emerging here









So what are the noticeable difference with a PID? Everybody says 'better' and 'more consistent' - but what are the specifics (in the cup and/or workflow)?


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

soxley said:


> So what are the noticeable difference with a PID? Everybody says 'better' and 'more consistent' - but what are the specifics (in the cup and/or workflow)?


 @soxley

My own personal experience after fitting one of @MrShades PID kits to my classic, other than the LED display showing you what's happening.


Better temperature stability (once up to temperature it stays there until ready to use)

Better shot consistency (Rarely pull a sink shot since fitting it) unless I've messed up!

I'm getting more flavour in my cup and drinking more espresso (whether that's down to better technique, or better coffee, I don't know, but it's only come about since fitting the PID)

I'm using noticeably less water from the reservoir

Far more steam pressure (previously it took a while to purge the steam wand, now it's just open for a second or two and it's clear, probably a reason for one above)

Steam seems to get up to temperature quicker and is far more stable (When I had a large cappuccino it would regularly run low on pressure when steaming milk, not any more)

I don't mind making two or three latte's or Capp's on the go now (previously I'd always try and avoid more than one)


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks @Jack-Jones. That's awesome


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

soxley said:


> Thanks @Jack-Jones. That's awesome


You're most welcome!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jack-Jones said:


> @soxley
> 
> My own personal experience after fitting one of @MrShades PID kits to my classic, other than the LED display showing you what's happening.
> 
> ...


I second that.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

So, as you've all been so helpful in 'pushing me over the edge', thought I'd let you know I've ordered a PID from the one-and-only @MrShades


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

soxley said:


> So, as you've all been so helpful in 'pushing me over the edge', thought I'd let you know I've ordered a PID from the one-and-only @MrShades


 @soxley

I don't think you took much 'pushing'









I'm sure you won't regret it. Just make sure you read the instruction through before fitting it and you'll save yourself a lot of time.


----------

